# Another new scorp: Vaejovis confusus



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool little guy, from The Spider Shop. 

Name changes do complicate things... it's apparently now _Hoffmannius confusus. 

_Quick little thing, what'd y'all think?



















Nice to see PRS, Darkdan and Jamie there, out of the inverty people


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Get to the point Ash, what have you named it? :mf_dribble:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lovely little scorp. Is it a juvi?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Get to the point Ash, what have you named it? :mf_dribble:


Oh good point! It's called... erm... Stephen. My _other_ one will be called Fry  And no.. not named after Stephen Fry... but after Ratboy  :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

sage999 said:


> Lovely little scorp. Is it a juvi?


Aye, get to maybe 1.5/2X that size  Haven't sexed it yet.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Oh good point! It's called... erm... Stephen. My _other_ one will be called Fry  And no.. not named after Stephen Fry... but after Ratboy  :lol2:


Yeh right! Ya pervert


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Yeh right! Ya pervert


Well... maybe named after both :flrt:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

fantastic, i got some too...they are small and feisty  and good eaters!!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww thats very cute ???
Is it uber poisonous tho coz it has teeeeeeeny claws


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Awwww thats very cute ???
> Is it uber poisonous tho coz it has teeeeeeeny claws


No, the small claws, highly poisonous saying is just a generalisation, and a pretty inaccurate one at that.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

sage999 said:


> No, the small claws, highly poisonous saying is just a generalisation, and a pretty inaccurate one at that.


Oh, i didn't know that. I had wondered as i have seen some that look to be safe but are not too.
Thankyou


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

corpselight said:


> fantastic, i got some too...they are small and feisty  and good eaters!!!


Wicked!



TEENY said:


> Awwww thats very cute ???
> Is it uber poisonous tho coz it has teeeeeeeny claws


It's not too bad, no  Google told me so. 



sage999 said:


> No, the small claws, highly poisonous saying is just a generalisation, and a pretty inaccurate one at that.


I think it's at least somewhat useful?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I think it's at least somewhat useful?


I meant that there a quite a few safe small clawed scorps that are safe. I know its useful for identifying many of the deadly ones.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

sage999 said:


> I meant that there a quite a few safe small clawed scorps that are safe. I know its useful for identifying many of the deadly ones.


Fair do's


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice Ash, was nice meeting you there again btw


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ta Petaar


----------

